# OTD and result inconclusive low HCG levels



## NICKY S (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi All,

My OTD was today.  I done a clearblue digital this morning which said i was pregnant, the clinic said this more or less meant I was.  Rang up today for results of blood test to be told that the test is a gray area and they dont know if i am pregnant.  My HCG levels are only 18 and should be 51 for a strong positive, therefore I have to go back on Friday for another blood test to see if my HCG levels have risen.
The clinic didnt sound too confident that i would get a good result and i think they are just following procedure.

Has anyone else heard of this before and went on to get a positive result?

For anyone else who is tempted to do HPT before OTD - DON'T DO IT!!!!!!!!!!  it only gets your hopes up and its so much harder when you dont get the result you want.

Any replies would be appreciated

Nicky


----------



## zozo (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Nicky

I was told by my last clinic anyone over 10 means you are pg, but dont want to gets your hopes up although hope this is a BFP for you.

Good luck Zoe xxx


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

Nicky 

exactly the same for me blood test day 18 post ovulationa hcg 20.7
Day 21 po hcg 57
day 25 po 260.6

It's not necessarily the number but if they are doubling
The HPT didn't show on OTD but the day after

Dawn


----------



## NICKY S (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Dawn

I done 7 tests over the past 3 days and 6 out of 7 said positive, therefore i think it is probably a chemical pregnancy as if they were late implanters then surely the tests would have came up negative?

Do you agree?

Nicky


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

was the 7th one the negative?

don't stop anything until you are sure

dawn


----------



## NICKY S (Jun 3, 2008)

No I done a clearblue digital this morning which was positive, I also done 3 yesterday, one clearblue digital, one normal clearblue - negative and one first response - positive.

It must just bee the 2 positive pick up low levels of HCG where as the normal clearblue arent as sensitive

So the negative one was the 4th one.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

As Newday has said, HCG levels should approx double every 48 hours so fingers crossed that when you have another blood test on Friday your levels have risen.

Have a look at this website as it shows the lowest HCG levels that have resulted in successful pregnancies/live births...(you need to take into account the website shows days past ovulation so you'd need to calculate using EC as day 0 ie ovulation)

http://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single

Take care
Natasha

/links


----------



## NICKY S (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Natasha

I am 14 days past ovulation.  Do you think that 18 seems to be too low for 14 days?  

I'm not holding out much hope now, think I've had a chemical pregnancy, should of took your advice and kept away from the HPT but couldn't help myself, once i got a positive, i just liked seeing them come up on the screen.

Have you heard of many people's HCG levels rising from 18 to over 51 in 2 days and went on to have a successful pregnancy?

Cheers

Nicola


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Yep, I've heard of ladies who've had low HCG levels and these have increased and been successful.  If you have a search of this 2ww board (and possibly Peer Support) you should find some previous threads which may have some useful information.

Sadly my low results weren't so good as resulted in chemical pregnancies but as I say, I have read of a few who have had good news......hang in there hun!

Sticky vibes...
Natasha x


----------



## NICKY S (Jun 3, 2008)

Hiya

Just read some of the threads and i'm not holding out much hope.  Most people had a higher HCG level than 18 which resulted in negative, so i don't  think i've got much hope now

Gutted

Thanks for your replies

Nicky


----------



## babyplease!! (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Nicky,
I'm D9 post transfer and have started bleeding today. Just been speaking to my friend for some moral support who is some what of an IVF expert after many treatments! She was telling me about her friend who was told that her HCG levels were low and it could not be a viable pregnancy. They advised her to stop progestarone treatment. My friend however advised her not to and to hold off until she was fully sure she had lost the embryo(s). The lady went on to have a healthy pregnancy, so you nver know.
Fingers crossed for both of us. Dont give up yet hun. 
Babyplease!!


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

Nicky mine was only 20.7 on day 18 post transfer and it is now 260.6 (25 days) and have been told there is a chnace

dawn


----------



## NICKY S (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Dawn

Had you done home tests which were positive also before test date?  I'm just thinking that my levels were high for it to show as a positive but it has now resulted in a chem pregnancy, and the levels have come down.
I know in the back of my mind that its over but its so hard to accept when you think you have that tiny little bit of chance left.  I know its only my first cycle and people go through so many but i dont think you realise how much pain it causes when you dont get the result you want, especially after i was running round like a nutter with my 6 positive HPT's.

I hope your levels keep rising and you have a healthy baby soon.

Take Care

Nicky


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Nicky

I can completely understand your axiety with not knowing what's happening at this stage but do wait until your blood test tomorrow as you just never know...fingers crossed the results will have doubled !

I've had 4 early mc's/chemical pgs....2 naturally which ended around 5 and half weeks and 5 weeks....either faint + hpts or no +ve hpts but very low HCG levels after late periods......never tested early on natural cycles, only if AF was late.

The 2 through treatment were on both of my FETs....1st FET I tested at 14dp2dt and it was -ve early morning but for some reason I had urge to test again at lunchtime (same brand of hpt) and it showed a faint but clear +ve.....did more tests later than afternoon and all were -ve....consultant said something must've happened for me to get +ve but obviously very low levels detected.

With our 2nd FET, I had HCG injections at 3dpt and 8dpt but I was still told to test at 14dpt despite the HCG maybe giving false +ve (although were only 250mcg/6500 IU of HCG).  I got faint +ve's on hpts right up until 19dpt....and my HCG levels were 20.9 mIU at 14dpt and 5.8 mIU at 16dpt.....consultant said again it was chemical pregnancy as the HCG should've been out of my body by then (and for some other reasons which I won't go into detail).....

...so even though my HCG levels were low, they still showed up on hpts.

I know mines not exactly the most positive of stories as not happy outcomes but honestly, you just never know what can happen....and as I say, there are ladies out there who've had low HCG levels and still gone on to have healthy babies.

Sending you hugs either way 
Natasha


----------



## NICKY S (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks Natasha, I really appreciate you coming back.  You've been through the mill and you still come back to offer support to others, I dont know how you do it.
I hope you achieve your dream soon

I will keep you updated with my results tomorrow - i'm praying for a miracle.

Take Care

Nicky


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Nicky ~ really hoping that tomorrow brings you good news hun  

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## NICKY S (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Guys

Wot a nightmare, had my blood test today and HCG levels have gone from 18 to 47.  The clinic advised me that this might happen due to the chem pg,  they said they are not rising rapidly enough for the outcome to be a pregnancy although they have had about 1% of people in their clinic where it has worked out.

I have to go back next Friday for a further blood test just so they can follow everything through to the end.  I know myself that this is negative as i feel like my period is going to come any time soon and i have had a small amount of blood today.

The clinic said just to class this as a negative and don't get my hopes up as the levels should have started doubling every 48 hours and level 50 was a good pregnancy after 14dpo, mine is only 47 16dpo.

So another week in limbo

Has this happened to anyone else?

Cheers

Nicky


----------



## NICKY S (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## NICKY S (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Newday

Just wanted to ask you if your levels are still rising and were you told the same as me?

OTD      HCG levels only 18
2 days later HCG levels 47

The clinic has told me that they want me back on Friday for another blood test and expect the levels to be 0, were you told the same thing and yours kept rising?

How are you doing also?  are you booked in for your scan yet?

Cheers

Nicky


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey Nicky ~ how are you getting on hun......you must be having an awful wait.

Just want to let you know that i'm thinking of you and keeping my fingers crossed for good news on Friday  

Take care, Lizzy xxx


----------



## NICKY S (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Lizzie,

Thanks for asking about me.  I'm going crazy, i know thats its all over and its driving me mad having to keep going back for blood tests all the time because i just need them to tell me that i've no chance.

I started bleeding also, but its not like a normal period, which still makes me think that there might be a tiny tiny bit of hope.

The clinic told me to take the chem pg as a positive that my body will accept the embryos,  i have also been told that I am at the top of the NHS list for my next cycle (we paid for the 1st one privately)  so at least i've got the next cycle to focus on.

I will keep you informed on Friday

Thanks for your concern

Nicky


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Nicky.....how are doing today hun.

Sorry they are making you wait so long......will they not do a test sooner for you?

I'm really _really_ hoping for you too hun....it does happen that lower levels have risen and I'm just praying that it's the case for you too   

Good news about your next cycle though.......although hopefully you won't need it.

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## NICKY S (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Lizzy

I'm doing ok, i'm at work so trying to keep busy but it doesnt really help, its just on my mind 24/7 and i havent told my boss what is going on as I just dont want her to know as she takes great pleasure in gossiping about everyone within the company.

The clinic said they wont test sooner as they think leaving it a week will give me a correct result.  They werent surprised by the fact that the levels went up in a couple of days.

I'm just hoping i can draw a line in the sand tomorrow, pick myself up and start again on my next cycle.

I have to go to the clinic for 8.30am tomorrow and i dont get my results until 4pm, going to be another long day

I will keep you informed,  Thanks a lot for asking.

Nicky


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Thinking of you hun....did you get your results yet?

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## NICKY S (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Guys

I'm so fed up  

Had another blood test this morning, rang up for the results and they HCG levels have risen to 96,  so i've gone from 18 to 47 in 2 days then 47 to 96 in a week.

The clinic have said the levels should have been in the hundreds now so there is no way anything is going to happen now, but i still have to go back next week for another blood test.  I have been spotting for over a week now also, so i dont know why i have to keep going back.  The longer this goes on, the longer it takes to begin my next cycle.

Has anyone ever heard of anyone else going through this or am i just weird?

Cheers

Nicky


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Aw Nicky hun 

I really don't know but I'm so sorry they haven't gone up more.

Why don't you post your question on Peer Support as you may get more people seeing it and being able to advise you. I'm going to leave you the link to Peer Support if you need it:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=424.0

Look after yourself hun......much love,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## NICKY S (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks Lizzy, I have put my question on peer support, hopefully someone can let me know if this is common in chemical pregnancys.

Take Care

Nicky


----------

